# Coachmen Cross Country Rock Guard



## gwa965 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a 2004 Coachmen Cross Country SE 376DS and I just purchased a dinghy tow vehicle. I would like to put a rock guard on the back of my MH, to protect my tow vehicle. I am having a difficult time finding a full length guard that will fit the configuration on the back of my coach. Has anyone who owns a Coachmen CC had this same problem? Can you buy a rock guard directly from Coachmen that will fit my coach or is there a vendor that specializes in rock guards. I have contacted Coachmen but no reply yet. I realize there are other options to protect my tow vehicle, but thought the rock guard was my best option. I have also seen full length guards on other Cross Countries, but never really considered asking since I never towed a vehicle or trailer. Any help with this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Triple E (Apr 1, 2009)

Re: Coachmen Cross Country Rock Guard

Either one of these should work.

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rock-solid-protective-guard-for-class-c-motorhomes/19174

or

http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/rock-solid-protective-guard-for-class-c-motorhomes/19174


----------



## gwa965 (Apr 1, 2009)

RE: Coachmen Cross Country Rock Guard

I have seen those before, my problem with mounting it in this area is that my exhaust is straight out the back on the left. I was looking for something that could maybe be mounted farther back under the coach. There is limited area to attach the guard under there and that's why I thought maybe it had to be custom made. Thanks for you response and the websites.


----------

